# Stuebenville 9/14/2013



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Launched from the marina about seven am. Had our first Hybrid in the boat about 15 minutes later. Went down just to fish, not targeting anything but we could not escape the hybrids. Ended up catching somewhere between 30-40 of these hard fighting fish. Ended up with several nice ones, one that was fish Ohio and a couple that were really close. Also caught 6 spotted bass, 1 channel and 2 saugeye. All were either caught on jig and minnow or a shallow diving crank bait. Had a great time and love fishing the river for "fish", instead of spending all day targeting a species like I normally do back in the northeast section of Ohio


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

The river is awesome, I am glad I only live 3 miles from Rayland launch ramp.


----------



## woodsnwater86 (Jun 29, 2013)

I hunt dillionvale. Never fished the river. How far can u travel between the locks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

woodsnwater86 said:


> I hunt dillionvale. Never fished the river. How far can u travel between the locks


??? Not real sure what you mean, but you can fish anywhere you want to on the river. (Except for off limits areas around some power plants and the tailwaters of the dams)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## woodsnwater86 (Jun 29, 2013)

Can you travel between the locks


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea you can travel in between locks, but with so much river to fish between the locks you really wouldn't have to go through them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

I went down a few years ago about this time of year and caught a bunch of hybrids up in the creeks after shad!Is that something they do this time of year??


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bigtime said:


> I went down a few years ago about this time of year and caught a bunch of hybrids up in the creeks after shad!Is that something they do this time of year??


Yep. The hybrids are hard to get away from this time of year. They seem to show up everywhere.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Good job! We're you fishing towards Stratton or pike island?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I was going west down river so I believe that is towards pike. I have noticed this year that we have not seen any shad, is this something others have noticed. Last couple of years the creek mouths and water outlets were overfilled with shad but all the spots I looked at only had small shiner minnows


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Fishnhunt said:


> I was going west down river so I believe that is towards pike. I have noticed this year that we have not seen any shad, is this something others have noticed. Last couple of years the creek mouths and water outlets were overfilled with shad but all the spots I looked at only had small shiner minnows
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes. Very true. Not many to be found.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Same here at Greenup, not many shad but enough Mooneyes to get the Wipers


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

What is a mooneye, have heard about them but don't think I know what they are or if I have ever even seen them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

They look like a shad with large eyes.


----------

